# Review: Castelli thermosuit



## pittcanna (Oct 2, 2014)

So last night was cold and dreary for a may; the temperature was an average 48 degrees for my nightly ride.

With that said i wanted to see how it all fit, on a casual ride and what the functionality was.

Well the temp inside was well regulated, because the top is virtually windproof, and the bottom has sections of double thick fabric. There is also venting in the small of back under the pockets. 

The pad in it is really generous and it is more along the lines of a endurance pad. So a slight little waddle when walking around, when not peddling around LOL.

Functionally while riding i can not be happier. in the back pockets i fit everything i need but the cliff bars


2x spare tubes
1 multi tool
1 pressure gauge
set of 3 levers
droid turbo smartphone
bifold wallet

The suit itself did not shift, and the waist of the tights stayed true. I didn't even wear compression shirt and it was comfortable.

Walking around is a bit weird, I wouldnt reccomend going to a restaurant that serves messy food. I would however say a compression shirt would be wise to wear underneath.

Bathroom breaks if you need to do #1 should not be a problem.

#2 though is different story but if you wear bibs it will be similar but the top will sit on the floor, so make sure to check the floor of the bathroom for any puddles.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

pittcanna said:


> Functionally while riding i can not be happier. in the back pockets i fit everything i need but the cliff bars
> 
> 
> 2x spare tubes
> ...


Get a saddle bag. 1 lever should be all that's needed. 2 at the most. Or Learn change tires without levers. 
Why in the world to you carry a pressure gauge?



> I would however say a compression shirt would be wise to wear underneath.


Why would you wear a compression shirt?


----------



## pittcanna (Oct 2, 2014)

tlg said:


> Get a saddle bag. 1 lever should be all that's needed. 2 at the most. Or Learn change tires without levers.
> Why in the world to you carry a pressure gauge?
> 
> Why would you wear a compression shirt?


Saddlebags stink LOL, (i already have 2 cages a pump and my garmin)

Pressure gauge to get the tire pressure what i want, i dont use co2.

And a compression shirt will make the suit look more normal when unzipped, also the top has a slight feel of neoprene.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

pittcanna said:


> Saddlebags stink LOL, (i already have 2 cages a pump and my garmin)


What exactly stinks about them? Beats stuffing your pockets to the point that you can't fit a cliff bar. 
And what in the world does it matter if you have cages and a garmin? Those don't mount under your saddle. I've never heard of someone not using a saddle bag because of water bottle cages. That's a new one.



> Pressure gauge to get the tire pressure what i want, i dont use co2.


What does not using co2 matter? Co2 inflators don't have a gauge. Pump it up till it feels hard enough. It's good enough to finish your ride and you don't have to lug around a gauge.



> And a compression shirt will make the suit look more normal when unzipped


 Who cares if someone sees your chest?


----------



## pittcanna (Oct 2, 2014)

tlg said:


> What exactly stinks about them? Beats stuffing your pockets to the point that you can't fit a cliff bar.
> And what in the world does it matter if you have cages and a garmin? Those don't mount under your saddle. I've never heard of someone not using a saddle bag because of water bottle cages. That's a new one.
> 
> What does not using co2 matter? Co2 inflators don't have a gauge. Pump it up till it feels hard enough. It's good enough to finish your ride and you don't have to lug around a gauge.
> ...


I care if someone sees my chest LOL. I am the type that still wears a shirt to the beach.


----------



## mikerp (Jul 24, 2011)

You still don't need the pressure gauge on the bike, learn what acceptable pressure is with some thumb pressure when you pump it up before your ride.


----------



## BacDoc (Aug 1, 2011)

I think pressure gauge is a good choice and I'd carry one but I'm a minimalist on the bike. I'd like to see how pressure changes actually affect the ride in some conditions. Wet slick road, I'd like to ride a mile or so at different pressures to find sweet spot and with gauge you get reference point.

I'm for the saddle bag over stuffing jersey pockets. In the event of a crash, if you land or slide on your back, stuff in the jersey can impact your body. Soft objects can even cause pressure point in crash.

As a review I think he provided info that is relevant to potential buyer. Nice job Matt.


----------



## Got Time (Jan 23, 2009)

Which seat pad is it?
KISS 3?
Progetto X2?


----------



## pittcanna (Oct 2, 2014)

Got Time said:


> Which seat pad is it?
> KISS 3?
> Progetto X2?



It is the Progetto X2 air.


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

pittcanna said:


> I care if someone sees my chest LOL. I am the type that still wears a shirt to the beach.


Shoebie.


----------



## wgscott (Jul 14, 2013)

pittcanna said:


> So last night was cold and dreary for a may; the temperature was an average 48 degrees for my nightly ride.
> 
> With that said i wanted to see how it all fit, on a casual ride and what the functionality was.
> 
> ...


Excellent review. Thanks for posting it. This is really helpful. Ignore all the pessimistic nay-sayers and incorrigible vultures of ill-omen.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

pittcanna said:


> *And a compression shirt will make the suit look more normal when unzipped*, also the top has a slight feel of neoprene.


It's a full body skin tight lycra suit with images of scorpions all over it. I'm afraid normal left the barn well before it's unzipped and a compression shirt won't get it back in.


----------



## RRRoubaix (Aug 27, 2008)

pittcanna said:


> The pad in it is really generous and it is more along the lines of a endurance pad. So a slight little waddle when walking around, when not peddling around LOL.





pittcanna said:


> It is the Progetto X2 air.


Yeah, I'm always at odds w/ my teammates who love the Progetto chamois. I admit it's better than the Kiss pad for long long rides, but DAYUM is it big! I always feel like I've got an adult diaper on when I wear one.
Good review- although I'm very surprised that the thermal suit wasn't too much at 48 degrees.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

Misplaced priorities.


----------



## pittcanna (Oct 2, 2014)

RRRoubaix said:


> Yeah, I'm always at odds w/ my teammates who love the Progetto chamois. I admit it's better than the Kiss pad for long long rides, but DAYUM is it big! I always feel like I've got an adult diaper on when I wear one.
> Good review- although I'm very surprised that the thermal suit wasn't too much at 48 degrees.


The suit is designed for wide range of temps. In my opinion the extremes could be comfortable in temps up to 52 degrees with winds. As low as 20-30 degreess with a thermal compression top.


----------

